# Interbike: Scott launches protective RC ProTec kit



## jerryci (Oct 18, 2007)

One Color ... BLACK? Since visibility is critical for safety, how can Scott promote one safety criteria and completely ignore another? Scott, talk to me when you offer a selection of bright colors.


----------

